# Man takes 26 years to solve Rubik’s Cube



## GerrySly (Jan 12, 2009)

> It has taken most of his life – but, after 26 years, builder Graham Parker has finally solved the puzzle of the Rubik's Cube.
> 
> When he bought the toy in 1983, Yuri Andropov was leader of the Soviet Union, breakfast TV was a novelty and music CDs were in the shops for the first time.



http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/articl...ik%92s_Cube&in_article_id=471180&in_page_id=2

That sucks lol


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

I kinda felt bad after reading that.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, I can imagine having an unsolved one lying there for 20 years, but actively trying to solve it for that long? That's crazy. I think most people would've been able to work out a solution by then...

"Being the kind of guy I am, I told him I would try
To help him solve the secrets of the cube that made him cry
Well that was thirty years ago and half a billion moves
My wife's all black and blue 'cause I keep dreaming she's a cube..."


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 12, 2009)

That is truely EPIC


----------



## xSwiftxClawx (Jan 12, 2009)

I have pretty much no comment on this.
That's intense.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 12, 2009)

'I have had wrist and back problems from spending hours on it but it was all worth it. When I clicked that last bit into place and each face was a solid colour, I wept.'

In my opinion, he is the greatest cuber ever...he's so great to have tried at it for so long instead of take the easy road of using the internet, a solution booklet, or taking it apart/taking off the stickers. That's pretty honorable :O


----------



## brunson (Jan 12, 2009)

Epic is a great word for that. I don't personally know anyone that has solved a cube without help or instruction from someone else. I assume Erno did and I'm sure others, but I learned from a book in 1982 and from Lars' and Jasmine's tutorials in 2007. That is truly EPIC.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> In my opinion, he is the greatest speedcuber ever...he's so great to have tried at it for so long instead of take the easy road of using the internet, a solution booklet, or taking it apart/taking off the stickers. That's pretty honorable :O



Depending on the definition I could see this guy as being the greatest _cuber_ ever. But he is the _worst_ speedcuber ever


----------



## CorsonRoach (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah my father figured it out on his own too, took him about a month. But that is pretty ridiculous..26 years wow. lol


----------



## VP7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wrong color scheme on the cube for the era ?
Stickers are not worn.

I think he's full of it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, he is the greatest speedcuber ever...he's so great to have tried at it for so long instead of take the easy road of using the internet, a solution booklet, or taking it apart/taking off the stickers. That's pretty honorable :O
> ...



Yeah, you're right


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 12, 2009)

1) The WCA has a spokesman?
2) Any good reason to believe that it's true? From the article itself, I only understand "Man says he took 26 years to solve Rubik's Cube" (which may be true). Also nothing saying he didn't get specific outside help.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 12, 2009)

VP7 said:


> Wrong color scheme on the cube for the era ?
> Stickers are not worn.
> 
> I think he's full of it.



It is not the wrong color scheme, I don't know why you think that. also, Rubik's brand stickers are rated for about 50,000 turns. he did 500,000,000. use your brain.


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> VP7 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong color scheme on the cube for the era ?
> ...



i dont think the stickers from 26 years ago are as good as they are now, so i think the 50,000 rating might be a lil'off


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 12, 2009)

Odin said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > VP7 said:
> ...



It's actually the complete opposite. Compared to the stickers from the 80s, the stickers today absolutely suck. I have a 4x4 from the 80s which has completely unworn stickers from a lot of use. The 4x4 newer 4x4s barely last a solve before the stickers start to peel.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 12, 2009)

next WCA champ right there.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 12, 2009)

Now if this genius lives long enough, keeps interest, experiences little to no brain and hand problems, we *might* just see an average of 5! SD anyone?


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 12, 2009)

Wtf, doesnt he have internet???


----------



## shelley (Jan 12, 2009)

Who has the record for longest time taken to solve the cube?


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 12, 2009)

ManSpider said:


> Wtf, doesnt he have internet???


 Sometimes it is much more rewarding discovering your own solution.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2009)

> It has taken most of his life – but, after 26 years, builder Graham Parker has finally solved the puzzle of the Rubik's Cube.
> 
> When he bought the toy in 1983, Yuri Andropov was leader of the Soviet Union, breakfast TV was a novelty and music CDs were in the shops for the first time.









26 yrs eh? At least he's now sub-30


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

The article is very short and undetailed. I also get the idea that the guy is "full of it", but the comments by his wife contradict that idea.

It's a good thing his address isn't listed. I would have sent him a congratulatory 4x4x4


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The article is very short and undetailed. I also get the idea that the guy is "full of it", but the comments by his wife contradict that idea.
> 
> It's a good thing his address isn't listed. I would have sent him a congratulatory 4x4x4



Very funny


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The article is very short and undetailed. I also get the idea that the guy is "full of it", but the comments by his wife contradict that idea.
> ...



Scrambled of course? Why don't you throw in a scrambled megaminx too?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I am not allowed to throw megaminxes


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2009)

No arnaud, you are definitely not!!!!!


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


That would reak havoc on his life. Legitamtely, which is a funny thing to think about.


----------



## VP7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I concede that the color scheme is correct.

But I still cannot believe he took 26 years
to solve his cube. I need more proof.

A timelapse video would do it for me.


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2009)

Dutch: http://www.spitsnieuws.nl/archives/raar/2009/01/vader_doet_26_jaar_over_rubiks.html


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 12, 2009)

my head screams FAKE


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 12, 2009)

He has long dirty fingernails, why aren't his stickers chipped to hell?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 12, 2009)

Idk... I don't buy this at all. 26 years is a very long time... You think he would find some commutator or at least get the f2l and eventually get a LL skip...


----------



## mazei (Jan 12, 2009)

26 years seems to long. I would like to believe it but I can't believe it due to lack of evidence.


----------



## Gnjac3 (Jan 12, 2009)

my uncle said he solved it after a long time of just playing with it, 26 of active solving seems like a long time.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 12, 2009)

Gnjac3 said:


> my uncle said he solved it after a long time of just playing with it, 26 of active solving seems like a long time.



Doesn't everyone have an Uncle that solved it once, but never again?

I thought that was standard....


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

Ehh i think it might of tooken 26 years to solve it, but i dont think he was turning non-stop.


----------



## ManuK (Jan 12, 2009)

I too find it hard to believe that it took 26 years of *"active" *solving to solve a Rubik's Cube. He must have given up at some point of time, and then decided to start, say a few years later. In one year's time itself, you will come up with different ideas/strategies for solving a cube. Its highly likely that if he stuck with one strategy for some time,say something similar to a layer-by-layer approach,he would get an LL skip.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> Dutch: http://www.spitsnieuws.nl/archives/raar/2009/01/vader_doet_26_jaar_over_rubiks.html



This says it took him 27400 hours
26 * 365.25 = 9496.5 days. That's almost 3 hours every day doing active "solving"


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 12, 2009)

unofficial longest time used to solve the rubik's cube?
epic indeed


----------



## Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/4217732/Rubiks-Cube-finally-solved-after-26-years-by-avid-fan.html

In this article" Ray Hodgkin of the governing body for Rubik's Cube competitions, the World Cube Association (WCA), said: "I think this is definitely the longest it has ever taken someone to complete a Cube""

Ray Hodgkin, who ? WCA official???? 
27400 hours can never be done with one cube... Sounds like 1 april fools day

EDIT
Estimate how many cubes he must have been used, and how many sticker sets 

I estimate about 26 cubes and 50 stickers sets ....


----------



## Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

ManuK said:


> I too find it hard to believe that it took 26 years of *"active" *solving to solve a Rubik's Cube. He must have given up at some point of time, and then decided to start, say a few years later. In one year's time itself, you will come up with different ideas/strategies for solving a cube. Its highly likely that if he stuck with one strategy for some time,say something similar to a layer-by-layer approach,he would get an LL skip.



Than he would have spend even more than the 3 hours a day ...

Let say he sleeps 6 hours , work 8 and spend 2 hours, do the rest. Than he has 8 hours of cubing a day , or 27400 hours / 8 = 3425 or a bit more a 9 years constant cubing ...???


----------



## Garmon (Jan 12, 2009)

He must have the craziest finger tricks by now, that is if the article is correct.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2009)

Ton said:


> In this article" Ray Hodgkin of the governing body for Rubik's Cube competitions, the World Cube Association (WCA), said: "I think this is definitely the longest it has ever taken someone to complete a Cube""
> 
> Ray Hodgkin, who ? WCA official????



Ray Hodges perhaps? She's one of the organisers of the UK Open.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> This says it took him 27400 hours
> 26 * 365.25 = 9496.5 days. That's almost 3 hours every day doing active "solving"



His cube may move quicker if it is lubed


----------



## ManuK (Jan 12, 2009)

Ton said:


> Than he would have spend even more than the 3 hours a day ...
> 
> Let say he sleeps 6 hours , work 8 and spend 2 hours, do the rest. Than he has 8 hours of cubing a day , or 27400 hours / 8 = 3425 or a bit more a 9 years constant cubing ...???



What I meant by active cubing,was not 26 years (26x365.25x24 hrs) of cubing. By active, I meant constantly trying(not like trying once every month or so for 5 minutes or giving up after trying for a week and then,trying after a year)to solve a cube.If you try to solve, say even 10 minutes a day;in one year,you have about 3650 minutes or over 60 hours,which should be more than enough to come up with various strategies for solving a cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

60 hours wasn't enough for me to come up with 1 strategy for solving the 3x3x3 in the eighties.

I am a little ashamed to admit that I didn't figure out how to solve the 3x3x3 myself. I learned my first strategie (cross, first layer, second layer, EO, EP, CP, CO) from 1 piece of A4 paper. After I realised that you "needed" algorithms to affect only part of the cube it was quite easy to figure out almost all other puzzles I had and bought.

With all the knowledge I have gathered since then it usually takes me about 15 minutes to come up with a good idea, 1 hour for a complete strategie and a couple of hours for a full-proof method (including all "needed" algs) for a new puzzle. But 3x3x3 (and 4x4x4 parities) had me stumped


----------



## Abolish (Jan 12, 2009)

I wonder what method he used, maybe he created some weird new one? 
Although he most likely used some layer-by-layer method.


----------



## striderxo (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you imagine if someone popped the cube and flipped an edge? 

limit -> infinity


----------



## Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > In this article" Ray Hodgkin of the governing body for Rubik's Cube competitions, the World Cube Association (WCA), said: "I think this is definitely the longest it has ever taken someone to complete a Cube""
> ...



Well WCA officials are listed here:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 12, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> In my opinion, he is the greatest cuber ever...he's so great to have tried at it for so long instead of take the easy road of using the internet, a solution booklet, or taking it apart/taking off the stickers. That's pretty honorable :O




What about all the others ( me included ) who figured out the cube on their own then looked up a solution. I mean its one of those good stories ( never give up even if it takes 26 years ), but just because it took him some time in my opinion doesent make him the GREATEST cuber ever. Too me that would be like saying it took this guy or girl two days to complete a marathon that makes him/her the greatest runner ever. 


But still 26 years thats crazy. Im glad that he finally solved it. I think if he passed away at that moment he would beable too rest in peace.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> I think if he passed away at that moment he would beable too rest in peace.



In heaven the 11x11x11 is already available


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 12, 2009)

world´s best slowcuber


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2009)

Ton said:


> In this article" Ray Hodgkin of the governing body for Rubik's Cube competitions, the World Cube Association (WCA), said: "I think this is definitely the longest it has ever taken someone to complete a Cube""
> 
> Ray Hodgkin, who ? WCA official????
> 27400 hours can never be done with one cube... Sounds like 1 april fools day



I'm pretty stumped about this Ray Hodgkin business, I've never heard of this person at all [although perhaps Ray Hodges is the correct name]. This story kind of sounds like it was more or less made up, although there's no way to know for sure. I'm most confused by the fact that his wife didn't look up a solution or solve it *for* him or something, I know it wouldn't have taken me 20 years to do that...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 12, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, he is the greatest cuber ever...he's so great to have tried at it for so long instead of take the easy road of using the internet, a solution booklet, or taking it apart/taking off the stickers. That's pretty honorable :O
> ...



Yeah I guess I was exaggerating a bit...imagine if he was 45 degrees from clicking the last side into place and he passed away, dropped it and a side broke off (rare), or he passed out because he was so happy he was almost done xD

P.S. - Maybe the new people replaced the cube with a new one to make it look nicer? Maybe he broke his old one and bought another (a few times)? Who knows...I'd like more detail. Also, who the heck is this Ray person? I have never heard of them being in the "governing body" of the WCA.


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 12, 2009)

wow....26 years....it took me 3hrs a basic (very basic!!!!!!!) understanding of commutators and an idea of what i gues is a corners first method, to solve the cube.... im not quiet sure how a 15y.o. (im 16 now) could grasp this and not a 40 something y.o. man cant....


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 12, 2009)

Imagine if the cube popped and he put it in incorrectly, then trying to solve it for the rest of his life


----------



## MistArts (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope he comes to a competition. 




EmersonHerrmann said:


> boiiwonder said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



What if the side didn't break off and he got a +2. Would he come back alive for 2 seconds?


----------



## Kian (Jan 12, 2009)

i cannot imagine that this has any validity. it's just a bit too outlandish.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 12, 2009)

The whole site looks looks like gags. Like an English onion.


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 13, 2009)

Rabid said:


> The whole site looks looks like gags. Like an *English onion*.



please elaborate on that ive been stumped for a while trying to figure that out.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> Rabid said:
> 
> 
> > The whole site looks looks like gags. Like an *English onion*.
> ...



http://www.theonion.com/


----------



## Odin (Jan 13, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> Rabid said:
> 
> 
> > The whole site looks looks like gags. Like an *English onion*.
> ...



The Onion is a american newspaper that abuses our freedom of press, basically it makes fun of EVER thing. I like it alot! 

http://www.theonion.com/content/index
http://www.theonion.com/content/video/survivors_of_gas_station


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 13, 2009)

Odin said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > Rabid said:
> ...



haha ok, thanks. i tried googleing and got a bounch of soup recipies lol


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 13, 2009)

haha!
According to my calculations I am 54.7 million times more efficient than he is.


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure my stackmat doesn't go that high.


----------



## envy253 (Jan 13, 2009)

my hat is off to anyone who can solve it without algorithms/guides etc... before i learned how to do it, the cube drove me CRAZY!


----------



## Ton (Jan 13, 2009)

envy253 said:


> my hat is off to anyone who can solve it without algorithms/guides etc... before i learned how to do it, the cube drove me CRAZY!



The way I solved it for the first time , using 2 algorithms , 1 for the corners and edges each does a 3 cycle and permutate. 

After this I found a put away a piece -turn in position- and put back - the commutator idea- Back than I did not know the term.

This basically principle works on most puzzles, as long as you can change one piece of a face , you can do a 3 cycle, or turn the piece.


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

Tomorrow a dutch tv channel is taping some stuff with me with comments on the article. Any important things I must not forget to say?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

Ton said:


> ...After this I found a put away a piece -turn in position- and put back - the commutator idea- Back than I did not know the term.
> 
> This basically principle works on most puzzles, as long as you can change one piece of a face , you can do a 3 cycle, or turn the piece.


I agree with this technique. It is probably the way most people approach new puzzles.

It is also the reason why even very experienced cubers often have big problems solving a Magic or Skewb (Skewb Ultimate ). Magic doesn't allow cycles untill you get it back to rectangular shape and Skewb turns half the puzzle so there is no safe place to "put away a piece".

If you want a real challenge, try the Nintendo Barrel where every horizontal move turns 10 out of 23 pieces and every vertical move turns 15 out of 23 pieces.


----------



## Ton (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> Tomorrow a dutch tv channel is taping some stuff with me with comments on the article. Any important things I must not forget to say?



As I read it , the detail are not correct remark about a WCA official is a lie ... 75400 hours is execurated What I think is a not very special event, someone started try to solve it in the 80's and finally find a solution, spending a lot of hours , but his estimate of 75400 can never be done on one cube.... If he used one cube he spend at most one year in finding a solution -the cube wear- ...in the 26's years...


----------



## Ton (Jan 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > ...After this I found a put away a piece -turn in position- and put back - the commutator idea- Back than I did not know the term.
> ...



These puzzel are not that hard ... it is not the ammount of pieces in one turn but when the sequence length is very high e.g. >20 to get a cycle which make a puzzle hard. In those case I use my math skills to calculate the effect of combinations of moves..


----------



## Stefan (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> Tomorrow a dutch tv channel is taping some stuff with me with comments on the article. Any important things I must not forget to say?



Tell them it's a terrible article not worth talking about.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> Tomorrow a dutch tv channel is taping some stuff with me with comments on the article. Any important things I must not forget to say?


which channel and how late?


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tell them it's a terrible article not worth talking about.


I would've done that but I don't want to risk that ANY news about the cube is not displayed. Sadly we cannot really be picky about what they do and don't broadcast. 

I have no idea what time it'll be but I guess it'll be on rtl4, I'll ask them tomorrow.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 13, 2009)

I've decided to buy and not be able to solve a 4x4. I'll call you in 27 years with my new record.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik, bring your 7x7 and (jokingly) say you're going to send it to him

cya in 300 years!


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

That's an awesome idea!


----------



## coolmission (Jan 13, 2009)

That poor guy. I think he would check into a mental home if you'd send him the 7x7.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Tell them it's a terrible article not worth talking about.
> ...



So if a news crew wanted to interview you about Bigfoot meeting Elvis and they were solving cubes, would you do it? The article has tried to stretch the fact too much that it's just not possible.

As for the comments about this guy figuring it out on his own, we don't actually know if he can solve it. There's a difference between determining a solution and stumbling upon a PLL skip.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 13, 2009)

what's the chance to get a ll skip?
if he got 10 ftls a day, now long would it take to get an ll skip?


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 13, 2009)

It could take a day or it could take 26 years it all depends on if you get lucky


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 13, 2009)

26 years sounds so unbelieveable but if it's true, a lot of respect to that guy.
He must have a good discipline and that sorts of things


----------



## Rabid (Jan 13, 2009)

Littlegupper said:


> 26 years sounds so unbelieveable but if it's true, a lot of respect to that guy.
> He must have a good discipline and that sorts of things



It could understand 26 years (or never) if a person _occasionally _spins randomly and gives up. I had a cube on a shelf in the office for several years and spun it now and then for several years. I was _not _dedicated to solving it. The article makes it sound like he worked at it for several hours each day. Intuitively he must’ve figure out the F2L within a few day or weeks. So it took 25 years to finish the LL? _Impossible_. Either the entire story or the amount of dedication in this article is false.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 13, 2009)

I expect he spent time off and on with it, probably an hour every week or so. That would be enough to bug his wife. There were times when he probably worked on it for several hours, multiple times per week and occasions when he would go for months without touching it. That's what I think. I figured out the 3x3, 4x4 and big cubes out all on my own, but I found it very difficult. Most people would give up entirely. I can certainly understand how a person could face the challenge of 3x3 for 26 years. I believe the story is real. I believe there are more identical stories to this one, but even many more stories where people have never solved their cube since they got it 26 years ago. I would not say the story is not news-worthy, but it seems pretty commonplace to me.


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 13, 2009)

For me, it was 2 days when I got the first layer, and some of the second layer too. If I hadn't been so short-tempered then, I would've solved the F2L without instructions by time. The LL is very tricky without any guide, now if he had solved for example F2L several times, I think he would've gotten LL skip at some time. It's strategic, not just random spins every once in a while.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



You are right Ton, very long sequences for cycles are also very hard, but on most puzzles you only need sequences for the last pieces (15%). If you move many pieces in one turn it becomes hard to solve the major part (85%) of the puzzle intuitively.

I would like to know what you consider very hard puzzles

(and please bring that 7x7x7 Erik, or even better, get your hands on a "terror"-minx


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

Arnaud, where is the file and your presence on MSN? 
(off topic Anyway, it's no problem if you send it tomorrow or if it's indeed on the other broken stick. I think we both still know the main lines so I'd be able to reconstruct the file with your help)

On topic: I'll definatly bring some cubes now, including 7x7. I'll just try to let the item be the best and most correct as possible.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> Arnaud, where is the file and your presence on MSN?
> (off topic Anyway, it's no problem if you send it tomorrow or if it's indeed on the other broken stick. I think we both still know the main lines so I'd be able to reconstruct the file with your help)
> 
> On topic: I'll definatly bring some cubes now, including 7x7. I'll just try to let the item be the best and most correct as possible.



My internet doesn't work 

Seriously, I am to busy to really go on MSN.
I tried to find the file (looked for plan, twente, enschede) but haven't found it yet. I will look on my other pc tomorrow


----------



## happypotatoman (Jan 13, 2009)

what the ****


----------



## GalPro (Jan 14, 2009)

He's a real cuber. but a bit insane


----------



## GalPro (Jan 14, 2009)

Rabid said:


> Littlegupper said:
> 
> 
> > 26 years sounds so unbelieveable but if it's true, a lot of respect to that guy.
> ...




The last layer is only algorithms, so it can take a few years to solve


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just did an exactly 26 second solve, is this win?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I just did an exactly 26 second solve, is this win?



Only if it was your first ever solve and you discovered how to do that without any help


----------



## Erik (Jan 14, 2009)

Video: 



They apparently just used the article as a bridge to something about me and cubing. It's not a too bad vid I think, too bad they took a 13 as my 'WR attempt' I did some more attempts too.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

you didn't even say something about that guy


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jan 14, 2009)

that was probably the most rewarding feeling in his life when he finished it.

I can imagine how great it must of felt for him 

(assuming this is real)...... but we all know the saying:
assume makes an "ass" out of "u" and "me"

how I love that saying


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 14, 2009)

Erik said:


> They apparently just used the article as a bridge to something about me and cubing. It's not a too bad vid I think, too bad they took a 13 as my 'WR attempt' I did some more attempts too.



Cool - I have real trouble understanding the languages of the Netherlands though!


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone wanna give a rough translation?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 15, 2009)

26 years, 13 seconds, and some other stuff.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 15, 2009)

A bit more refined would be really helpful. Something that a speaker of that language (Dutch it think) would be able to do. I think is what Dene as getting at.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 15, 2009)

I might be a little drunk, but watching that video was a little painful, even tho I understood parts of it. God I wish I could speak dutch


----------

